# Japanese Irezumi (Tatoo) Punishment....



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

... With a modern technology, we can erase tatoo with laser, but back in Edo (around 2003-1867) Japan, not so much... I wonder what happened if it turned out to be an wrong persecution. scary.


----------



## mainaman (Nov 13, 2012)

what do the different ones mean?


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 13, 2012)

it's a work of fiction, but the tattoos reminded me of this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scarlett_Letter


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

It explains the different types of tatoo used for various crimes. There were also regional differences. For instance, the second from right is for fighting, and one right from it is thievery. One on the left shows three progression.. first offense will be just "&#19968;", then second time one more line will be added, and then finally for the third offence one more line is added to complete the irezumi that says "&#29356;" (dog)... i think it's hilarious.


----------



## rshu (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks for the translation...very interesting!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it's funny that all the faces look pretty miserable and little evil


----------



## Lefty (Nov 14, 2012)

The top right one kinda suits the guy. I bet he got his in Vegas.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you really think you may read one's merits or crimes from one' face? That is exactly where these signs were for. Cf. the mark upon Kain.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 14, 2012)

LOL Thats hilarious and would really suck to have "Dog" written on your forehead.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2012)

i know.... the best deterrent (warning?) ever. I wonder if someone with "dog" on his/her forehead was literally treated as a real dog  that must suck, yes.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 14, 2012)

They'd rub your belly and let you pee on trees? That's not so bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2012)

ew :cheffry:


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 14, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> They'd rub your belly and let you pee on trees? That's not so bad.


 that got an audible chuckle...nice.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 16, 2012)

I know what I'm going to do to the knife sharpening apprentice if he ever falls asleep in my presence... hehehehe. ::gets sharpie::


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2012)

great idea. in fact I'll start doing so also.... maybe with a real japanese brush and ink (it seems a little more messier and troubling that way)


----------



## Benuser (Nov 16, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> I know what I'm going to do to the knife sharpening apprentice if he ever falls asleep in my presence... hehehehe. ::gets sharpie::


What is exactly the offense that requires such a punishment? To fall asleep, or to sleep in your presence?


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 16, 2012)

Benuser said:


> What is exactly the offense that requires such a punishment? To fall asleep, or to sleep in your presence?



He used to be a bully when we were younger... Now that we're older, its the other way around.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 16, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> He used to be a bully when we were younger... Now that we're older, its the other way around.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 16, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> He used to be a bully when we were younger... Now that we're older, its the other way around.



I remember, you when you were younger in the store and it seemed to me, then that you weren't an angel when it came to Vincent. you little trouble maker.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 16, 2012)

This Vincent must be a very nice guy in fact...


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 18, 2012)

Benuser said:


> This Vincent must be a very nice guy in fact...



Vincent is a super nice guy. One of the nicest I know, but him and another coworker are like my brothers since we were raised together. What a terrible sister I would be if I didn't poke fun or pull pranks on them every now and then to remind them of my love. ::snickers::


----------

